# Google Street View Logs Wi-Fi Networks, Mac Addresses



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Ok, one more reason Not to like Google

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/04/22/google_streetview_logs_wlans/



> Google's roving Street View spycam may blur your face, but it's got your number. The Street View service is under fire in Germany for scanning private WLAN networks, and recording users' unique Mac (Media Access Control) addresses, as the car trundles along.
> 
> Germany's Federal Commissioner for Data Protection Peter Schaar says he's "horrified" by the discovery.
> 
> ...


.


----------

